# Moreno Vally, CA Male



## Irishspice (Jan 1, 2015)

Moreno has a 60% kill rate

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

*This DOG - ID#A444418*

I am described as a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 5 years old.

*I have been at the shelter since Jan 07, 2015 and I am available for adoption now!*

If you think I am your missing pet, please call or visit right away. Otherwise, please visit me in person as shelter staff are busy caring for my needs.

*For more information about this animal, call:
Moreno Valley Animal Shelter at (951) 413-3790
Ask for information about animal ID number A444418*


----------

